
Space Invaders - Tomte
http://www.computerarcheology.com/Arcade/SpaceInvaders/
======
DerekL
> Interestingly, vector graphics like in Atari Asteroids did not hit the
> market until 1979.

Not true. The vector graphics game Space Wars was released by Cinematronics in
1977.

[https://www.arcade-
museum.com/game_detail.php?game_id=9691](https://www.arcade-
museum.com/game_detail.php?game_id=9691)

